# Giant TCR Carbon stem?



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2004)

I need a shorter stem than the one that came with my 04 TCR 2, and I liked the look of the stock Giant carbon stem. Where can I find a 10cm one? Same thing with by handlebar, need a 42 instead of a 44. Thx.


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

*Good Luck*

If you purchased your bike from a LBS then you should be able to get a different size stem from then and little or no cost. Giant should supply them with different lengths to help fit different size riders. That said I have been waiting for a 100mm stem for over two months from giant for my TCR1. My LBS was told 3 weeks ago that he would be getting one in from Giant but it has never materialized.

I sure hope giant does not mess things up by not supplying me with a stem, which should be a very low dollar item for them. I know that I that it would carry some weight in a couple of years when I go to purchase a new bike.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*I thought the same thing*

My LBS wouldn't do it, because I bought a 2003 model Giant TCR and at the discounted rate it was assumed to be "as is." Whatever. They didn't have any shorter stems in stock, anyway. The guy couldn't tell me the head tube diameter and clamp size so I looked it up online and I wound up buying a Richey stem - at another bike shop.
Now I have a stock 120mm Giant carbon stem with ZERO ebay value to me.


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

Just an update. I did receive my stem today and am very please. Giant even sent a free T-Shirt with it, even though it is ugly. As for any bike store selling a bike and not offering to get the fit correct is not a good practice if you ask me.

The good news is the new stem is the gloss carbon as the other one was the flat carbon, it matches the bike better.


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

*Ummm I could use that.*



TypeOne said:


> My LBS wouldn't do it, because I bought a 2003 model Giant TCR and at the discounted rate it was assumed to be "as is." Whatever. They didn't have any shorter stems in stock, anyway. The guy couldn't tell me the head tube diameter and clamp size so I looked it up online and I wound up buying a Richey stem - at another bike shop.
> Now I have a stock 120mm Giant carbon stem with ZERO ebay value to me.


I will give you ten bucks for it. Mine came with a 130mm Stem. 
Let me know.
T


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

I no longer have it, sorry.


----------

